# Paperwork question



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not really sure where this belongs as it pertains to a-stamps, conformation, schutzhund, and paperwork.

I am having Nikon x-rayed for OFA soon and considering getting doubles so I can submit one set for a-stamps, since my understanding is that only the a-stamp counts for a breed survey and is required. You send the films to Joy at the WDA along with original copies of your paperwork. The WDA takes care of getting them to Germany. I've noticed this process can take a long time (months).

In the mean time I intend to show Nikon at least once, do an AD, and possibly even a Schutzhund trial in the next few months. All of these also require me to present my original paperwork at check-in.

If I don't submit my x-rays withing six months, they have to be re-done.

So how can all my paperwork be in two places at once? Are you just not able to enter or compete in anything until your a-stamps come back? I can't be the first person to have this problem... This stuff is so frustrating! It was far easier for me to get a driver's license, marriage license, new birth certificate, passport, etc than just getting my frickin dog entered.


----------

